# 2005 F450 Dump



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

https://waterloo.craigslist.org/cto/d/2005-fdump/6477354534.html

Make offer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

If I did you'd be insulted.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'd entertain an offer if I knew an asking price.


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Will separate spreader from truck. Only used as a backup or to help with sand. Plow stays with truck.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

MXZ1983 said:


> I'd entertain an offer if I knew an asking price.


If u can read it says it in title of cl post


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

23K.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Glad some people take time to read ad before making comments


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

I was referring to the "make offer" PS post. He's obviously willing to take less, that's why he put that, so is there a closer number to how low he will go? I price everything I post on CL high too, because people lowball the crap out of you on there.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Cooter24 said:


> Will separate spreader from truck. Only used as a backup or to help with sand. Plow stays with truck.


Any motor work?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Any motor work?


Silly question...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

You are right...

Let me rephrase...

What number motor are you on. :laugh:


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

$5,500 with the spreader


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

$3,200 and you keep the spreader


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I see there is some 6.0 lovers here.


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

We'll at least there are some offers☺ No major engine work. Just had IPR valve replaced and some misc o-rings.


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

10000 keep spreader


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Some very generous offers here.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

shawn_ said:


> 10000 keep spreader


That is a pretty damn good offer in my opinion...

Just basing off what an '05' - 550 with an entire new motor 55k miles ago just sold for in Illinois...


----------

